# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Du Lịch Miền Tây - Điểm Đến Sông Nước Miệt Vườn

## vinaexplorer

Du Lịch Miền Tây - Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long là quê hương của “văn minh sông rạch”, “văn minh miệt vườn” khá độc đáo. Bờ sông không đắp đê, lại bị cắt từng chặng ở ngã ba, ngã tư, muốn qua rạch nhỏ thì sẵn kiểu “cầu tre lắt lẻo gập ghình khó đi”. “Cầu ván đóng đinh” xuất hiện rất trễ khi thực dân Pháp đến. Câu hát “Ví dầu cầu ván...” khá phổ biến, ngay cả trẻ con thời xưa cũng thuộc nằm lòng, câu hát trở thành câu thai đố. Khi cúng đình, nghe ra thai “Ví dầu cầu ván... cầu tre lắt lẻo...” thì hàng chục trẻ con nhốn nháo lên, đứa nào cũng muốn giành lấy phần thưởng. Đáp là cái bánh bò. Cầu tre khó đi nên nhiều người phải... bò, để giữ thăng bằng. Cầu tre còn gọi là cầu khỉ (người qua cầu phải lanh lẹ tay chân như con khỉ chuyền trên cây) luôn luôn có nhịp giữa với khúc tre rời, đề phòng trường hợp ghe có mui quá cao, hoặc có cột buồm thì giở khúc tre ở giữa lên cao, ghe qua rồi thì hạ khúc tre xuống.

Trong công cuộc khai phá và xây dựng miền đất mới của cư dân người Việt ở Nam bộ, dưới tác động của thiên nhiên, con người càng có ý thức cải tạo thiên nhiên. Lập vườn là công việc lao động đầy sáng tạo của những người mở đất. Khác với vườn ở đồng bằng sông Hồng, vườn ở đồng bằng Cửu Long rộng lớn, ở từng nơi vườn thường tập trung lại với nhau thành những không gian vườn tược rộng lớn, mang lại hiệu quả kinh tế cao. “Huê lợi vườn nhiều gấp 50 lần huê lợi ruộng” và riêng tỉnh Bến Tre thì “trong tổng số diện tích 154.606 mẫu tây, có 16.500 mẫu vườn tược”(1). Sự ra đời của miệt vườn không chỉ có ý nghĩa vật chất mà còn có ý nghĩa văn hóa, thể hiện khả năng ứng xử phù hợp của con người đối với thiên nhiên.

Số đông các nhà nghiên cứu khi viết về văn hóa Nam bộ có một cách hiểu chung miệt vườn là “những vùng, những tỉnh xưa được lưu dân Việt vào khai phá sớm hơn cả”. Đó là những dãy đất “giồng” cao ráo mà những người đi mở đất đã chọn “làm đất đứng chân” vì những nơi này “thỏa mãn những yêu cầu ban đầu cho người dân đi khai phá có nước ngọt, cao ráo, tránh được muỗi mòng, rắn rết, trồng được những hoa màu ngắn ngày và có cái ăn để tồn tại”(2). Theo nhà văn Sơn Nam, miệt vườn là “những vùng cao ráo có vườn cam, vườn quýt”, “được xây dựng trên những đất giồng, đất gò ở ven sông Tiền, sông Hậu”.

Miệt vườn - theo nhà văn Sơn Nam, là cách gọi tổng quát những vùng cao ráo, có vườn cam vườn quýt ở ven sông Tiền, sông Hậu, thuộc tỉnh Sa Đéc, Vĩnh Long, Mỹ Tho, Cần Thơ. Miệt vườn tiêu biểu cho hình thức sinh hoạt vật chất và tinh thần cao nhất ở Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long (chúng ta từng nghe nói về vườn, công tử vườn, bắp vườn, nhà vườn,...) Cho nên đã phát sinh câu ca dao:

"Mẹ mong gả thiếp về vườn,
Ăn bông bí luộc, dưa hường nấu canh"


Trai gái ở đất giồng đất bưng miền Rạch Giá – Cà Mau mơ ước có chồng có vợ từ miệt vườn đến, để học hỏi thêm. Cô gái ở Rạch Giá thèm đời sống ở miệt vườn “mẹ mong gả thiếp về vườn, ăn bông bí luộc dưa hường nấu canh”. Cô gái miệt vườn lại e ngại khi lìa quê, theo chồng tận chốn “chim kêu vượn hú”:

"Má ơi đừng gả con xa
Chim kêu vượn hú, biết nhà má đâu"

Hoặc là:

"Chuồn chuồn bay thấp
Mưa ngập ruộng vườn
Nghe lời nói lại càng thương
Thương em, anh muốn lập vườn cưới em"


Thật vậy, miệt vườn là nơi trù phú. Gái miệt vườn rất giỏi về nữ công gia chánh, cho nên có quan niệm rằng chỉ có trai Gia Định mới xứng đáng làm người yêu:

"Ghe ai mũi đỏ xanh lườn,
Phải ghe Gia Định xuống vườn thăm em?"


Dưỡng già, sống những ngày hưu trí ở miệt vườn là thong dong nhất. Trai lớn lên mà lập vườn thì cơ sở làm ăn được vững chắc. Bởi vì, “vườn là nguồn lợi quan trọng hơn ruộng, gái vườn ở vào trình độ cao hơn gái quê, đất vườn cao giá hơn đất ruộng. “Đất đai viên trạch” tức là đất ruộng, đất vườn và đất thổ cư, tiêu biểu cho thôn xóm. Cúng “mâm đất đai”, trước khi cúng vái ông bà, tức là cúng cho những người đầu tiên sáng lập thôn xóm, tiền hiền và hậu hiền”(4).

“Trai Nhơn Ái, gái Long Xuyên”, “Trai Hai Huyện, gái Miệt Vườn” là những lời ca ngợi dành cho dân miệt vườn. Nhơn Ái thuộc Phong Điền nổi danh về vườn cam, vườn quýt ở rạch Cần Thơ. Ở đây cũng là nơi sản sinh ra nhiều nho sĩ, nhất là dân trung lưu và bình dân ăn nói lễ phép, lưu loát, biết hát biết hò nơi sông sâu nước ngọt với chiếc tam bản hai chèo hoặc bốn chèo. Gái Long Xuyên nổi tiếng giỏi về nữ công gia chánh, đặc biệt là ở vùng cù lao Ông Chưởng, vùng Chợ Mới, nơi gọi là Hai Huyện.

Nằm trên lưu vực hai con sông Tiền, sông Hậu, Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long được biết đến như một vùng sông nước hữu tình, cây lành trái ngọt quanh năm, người dân hiền hòa mến khách với những địa danh đã được biết đến từ lâu, như: cù lao Thới Sơn, trại rắn Đồng Tâm (Tiền Giang), sân chim Ba Tri, Cồn Phụng (Bến Tre), cù lao Bình Hòa Phước (Vĩnh Long), chợ nổi Cái Răng, chợ nổi Phong Điền, vườn cò Bằng Lăng , chợ nổi Ngã Bảy (Cần Thơ, Hậu Giang), Tràm Chim Tam Nông (Đồng Tháp)... Một vùng sông nước với hệ thống kinh rạch chằng chịt, những cù lao đầy ắp hoa trái và sản vật chính là nguồn nguyên liệu dồi dào tại chỗ để chế biến những món ăn độc đáo in đậm chất phương Nam. Cá lóc nướng trui, lươn, rắn nướng lèo, cá tai tượng chiên xù ăn cùng với các loại rau, hoa cỏ lạ như lá lụa, lá cách, lá săng máu, kèo nèo, bông điên điển, so đũa... đủ vị thơm, chua, chát, ngọt, bùi. Kẹo dừa Bến Tre, nem Lai Vung, vú sữa Lò Rèn, măng cụt Cái Mơn, bưởi Năm Roi Bình Minh, cam sành Tam Bình, xoài cát Hòa Lộc, bánh phồng Sa Đéc, bánh pía Sóc Trăng, mắm thái Châu Đốc... là những hương liệu sẽ mang lại hương vị đậm đà cho bữa tiệc ẩm thực của Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long.


Cần Thơ là địa danh tiêu biểu ở vùng đất này. Nó không chỉ là biểu tượng của quê hương mà còn là tình cảm, là niềm hãnh diện của người dân miệt sông nước đồng bằng:

"Cần Thơ gạo trắng nước trong
Ai đi đến đó lòng không muốn về..."


Câu ca dao lưu truyền từ bao đời đã làm lay động lòng người mỗi khi có dịp dừng chân ghé thăm vùng đất Tây Đô. Đến Cần Thơ, ngoài tận hưởng đặc sản nổi tiếng mang đậm hương vị quê nhà, ăn cơm sốt dẻo nấu bằng gạo Tài Nguyên thơm phức với mắm cá lóc, kèm bát canh cua đồng nấu với bông so đũa, bạn đừng quên đi du thuyền nghe hát dân ca. Chính vì thế mà Cần Thơ thu hút đông đảo bè bạn bốn phương.

Nguồn: Du Lịch Miền Tây

----------


## greencanal29

đúng chất  miền tây sông nước mà không có hình ảnh nhỉ

----------

